# How do I quickly copy recorded shows from an old s2 to a new HD?



## unsavior (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello All,

I received my new Tivo HD today and I can't wait to use it... however I don't have a second TV in the house and I don't want to lose access to all the shows stored on my old Series 2.

I read that I can use the MRV feature to watch/transfer the shows between boxes... but I don't believe it can be scheduled to copy ALL the shows at once and it's too inconvenient to do it one at time. Not to mention it will take forever to move all that data at Series 2 speeds.

I plan on upgrading the hard drive in the HD soon. What I was HOPING is that I could use the MFS software to upgrade to the the new hard drive and then copy over my old shows to the new drive.

Does anyone know if this is possible/how to do it? From the threads I've been reading here and on the MFS forum it seems theoretically possible... I imagine I'd have to do the regular upgrade procedure first which is clearly laid out... but after that's done how would I transfer JUST THE SHOWS over to the new drive?

Actually, if it would work, I'd simply clone the Series 2 drive to the new drive I plan on putting in the HD... but I think I read that the Tivo hardware would reject that.

Any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

MRV is the fastest way int the transfer itself, but you jhave to set them up.

You could do a mass TTG download with TiVoPlayList, if you have a big enough PC drive, and serve them back as needed.

Last, you can keep the Series 2 hooked up to the S-video A/V input, and set both the old and new TiVo for non-conflicting remote addresses, and just watch them off the Series 2 at your convenience (you don't need to subscribe to do that). That is what I do to watch recordings from my old TiVo.

You cannot clone the drive at all if that is what you want to know. The recordings are encrypted to the TiVo they were recorded on.


----------



## unsavior (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi classicsat. Thanks for the reply!

The TTG idea is still too slow for my liking. I downloaded 6 gigs of data from the Series 2 to my pc last night and it took 5-6 hours... which is the standard speed I've seen since I've owned the box (and a major reason I upgraded). I've got 250 gigs of used space on the Series 2 drive... so obviously I'm not going to commit to moving all that.

Worst case, I'll put the series 2 in the closet plugged in to the router and just let it sit as an old-recordings media server until I've picked through it to my satisfaction...

But with all the drive copying, upgrading, expanding, etc. functions that people do regularly I hoped there was a way to make it easier. Researching more on the MFT site it seems like any attempt to copy a video file directly between boxes will prompt an error message leading to a Clean Wipe 

Thanks for the quick reply and input though! And if anyone else has any more ideas I'd still appreciate it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You can improve MRV performance by putting both tuners on channels you don't receive. You can improve MRV performance if you use wired ethernet.

First decide what shows you can easily record on your new tivo. I'm thinking of movies currently airing on stations you subscribe to.


----------



## kmiddle18 (Jan 8, 2010)

classicsat said:


> Last, you can keep the Series 2 hooked up to the S-video A/V input, and set both the old and new TiVo for non-conflicting remote addresses, and just watch them off the Series 2 at your convenience (you don't need to subscribe to do that). That is what I do to watch recordings from my old TiVo.


Do you know if you can continue to trnasfer shows to the old tivo with this setup even after the service contract is up? I just upgraded to an hd tivo and still have aprox 60 days of free service on my old tivo. I was hoping to place the old tivo in the bedroom and be able to transfer shows to it from the new tivo via my home network even after the 60 days are up.


----------

